# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  المريخ يقدم شكوى رسميه فى الحضري اليوم

## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*خص السيد متوكل احمد على نائب الأمين العام لنادي المريخ (سودانا فوق) بتصريحات ساخنة أكد فيها أن لا يتصلون باللاعب الحضري ولكن وكيله اتصل بهم أمس واخبرهم انه يود الحضور للسودان وقال رحبنا به وبحضوره وأشار انه يؤكد لجماهير المريخ انه لا تنازل عن حقوق النادي حتى وان حضر وكيل الحضري لا حديث لنا سوى ان يحضر اللاعب وبعدها نناقش ما 
يقوله ويطلبه وطمان متوكل احمد على جماهير المريخ على ان عقد الحضري مع النادى موضح به كافة الحقوق والواجبات لكل طرف واختتم نائب سكرتير المريخ حديثة لـ (سودانا فوق) موضحا ان المهلة التى منحها رئيس النادى للاعب تنتهي غدا وبعدها سيكون لنا حديث اخر حول القضية ورفع الامر للفيفا
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*يدوهو بالحته الفيها الحديده!!
*

----------


## ابو الليل

*دا كلام صاح ، لا للتنازل عن حقوق النادى ومكتسباته
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*رغم انني ميال دائماً للتروي إلا أن هذا المصري زودها و استفزنا كثيراً و أعتقد أن المريخ أضعف من أن يعاقبه . . لذا لابد من ايقافه عند حده ليعلم أن المريخ أكبر من أي تطاول من أي لاعب مهما كان وزنه
*

----------


## أبو وضاح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انا سوداني انا
					

يدوهو بالحته الفيها الحديده!!



 
222222222222222222:hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*الحضري يعتقد ان المريخ يحتاجه ولذا يمارس سياسه لي الزراع
ولكن لابد من استخدام العين الحمراء وايقافه
حتي لو كان الثمن ان يحرس مرمي الزعيم حارس السنيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياريت يعالج الموضوع بحكمة بعيدا عن الاثارات الاعلامية
ماعهدناك كده ياوالي
*

----------


## محمد star

*ياريت المجلس مايستعجل والمثل بقول لو عندك حاجه عند الكلب قولو ياسيدى
                        	*

----------

